# legio reaper



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

hi this is only a thread to see what people think about a role play about titans where you take command of a titan as its princeps, if you fell the need to post your character post the following-
name of princeps
name of titan
class of titan (anything below warlord class, although there are two warlords for my second in commands)
some background for the titan, princeps

mine is-
name-grand master gideon aster of the legio reaper
name of titan-cruor falx (blood scythe)
class of titan- warlord class
background- Princeps Majoris gideon aster has commanded the cruor falx for over three centuries and has served in the legion for five, he is highly augmented and some specalate he has died several times.

listen all im changing it so we are a detachment from the legio destructor.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

name- Tobius Rex
titan class-warlord
titan name- cruentus unus 
armaments-2 Vocanoe cannons
2 Double Turbo Laser Destructors

background- veteran of the 3rd war on armergeddon but brought back into service after refurb. now serving in the legio reaper


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sounds good!

Name: Princeps Hades Erebusa

Titan Class: Warlord

Titan Name: Messor of Styx (Reaper of Styx)

Weapons: One Volcano Cannon, One Plasma Cannon, Two Double Turbo Lasers and a Power Maul for one arm.

Backround: Princeps Hades has been commanding the Messor of Styx for over 200 years now. He shares a rare bond with his titan in that he knows every nuance of its existence, every little detail about it, and often takes full command of it at certain point in the battle. The Messor of Styx has won many battle honors against the forces of chaos and is exceptional at killing other Warlord class titans. Its black paint, skull face, and depictions of flames and skulls make it a terrifying sight to behold on the battlefield. The Princeps has a habit of making his titan go through hell in battle, meaning that the Messor doesnt have to find the battle, the battle finds it. It has a very high tolerance and defense that is remarkable and is often attributed to Hades' personality. Often it will take hits that should cause it to stop at some point but the Messor keeps going until the battle is won. Despite the look of his titan Hades is as loyal as they come and is often referred to as the Rock of the legion.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds fun.

Name: Princeps Fred Thetes

Titan class: Warhound

Titan name: Inritus Venator

Background: Fred is a wery new titan princep so thats why he just commands a warhound yet.

Weapons: Vulcan mega bolter and Turbo-laser.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks guys although i wont be starting for another few days/weeks/months, 
dark


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

i guess that blackapostle and flake are my second in commands then


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

please could you change your titan names to latin versions, black apostles is messor of styx, flerdens is inritus venator, and khorne could u please change your name to so it can be translated into something else like caput capitis venator which means head hunter (because i know you like khorne and i thought it would suit you but if you want to change it to something else be free to do so) or something like cruentus unus which means bloody one (again with the khorne refrance)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> sounds good!
> 
> Name: Princeps Hades Erebusa
> 
> ...


Lol. 

Name: Princeps Darius Parsa

Titan class: Reaver

Titan Name: Immortalis 

Armaments: Carapace mounted multi launchers, Turbo lasers

Background: A shrewd veteran of over thirty years, Darius was given the honour of piloting the sacred Reaver, Immortalis, which was one of the first of such titans ever to be made. Immortalis has a violent and bloody history, having participated in many hundreds of assaults and actions over the millennia. Thousands of honours coat its metal body, trophies and trinkets from its many campaigns.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks for posting guys im glad to have you onboard


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

erm, WEapons?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah post your weapons too i forgot sorry


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Brilliant idea, a Titan RP:victory:
Here's mine:
Name- Princeps Dyscisonn
Titan class- Reaver class
Titan name- Incendia Nex
Armaments- Gatling Blaster, Vulcan Mega-bolter
Background- Served on the Forge World Karakr III, and helped repel several Ork invasions. Currently serving in the Legio Reaper


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok guys ive changed a few things like there will be no imperator and im now commanding a warlord, there is a chance to change your characters to chaos titans but i need atleast another warlord to stay loyal and half of the warhounds and reavers.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name- Princeps Amicus
Titan class- Warhound Scout class
Titan name- Incendia Elyssium
Armaments- Plasma Blastgun and Vulcan Mega-Bolter

Background- Primary service was in the damocles crusade where it was responsible for one of the most successful imperial operations. as the Tau attempted to scatter they found their way blocked by the Incendia Ellysium which had hit them from the rear in a pre planned move. 

Amicus is well known to be a tactical genius that has sudden strokes of inspiration which he carries out only after gaining clearance. He is profoundly loyal and will back his captain up to the hilt despite the fact that delays on the part of his captains have often lead to defeat when Amicus's move may well have lead to victory. He has been offered promotion to captain and to take charge of a reever however has refused on both occassions such is his loyalty

The Incendia is renowned for its speed and also for its high damage toll
It is said that almost every part of the Incendia has been replaced at least twice and that is due to a certain recklessness on the part of Amicus in his spontaneous moves


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

name of princeps: Titus Equis
name of titan: Deus Ex Mechina
class of titan: Warhound.
some background for the titan, princeps: Titus Equis is nearly a robot, he has so many bionics. hard wired into his titan, he spend most of his time training recruits. a veteran of many battles, he can make his titan move in ways that other princeps thought immpossible. he exels at scouting and tactics. Deus Ex Mechina is his custom-built titan.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright everyone, because this is a titan rp the enemies are much fewer and harder to come by. So rather than fight NPC's, dark angel has decided that we will be taking this in a different direction. Some the players will be a detachment of the loyalist Legio Destructor under the command of Princeps Gideon Aster. The rest of us, however, are going to be piloting chaos titans of the Flaming Skulls legio. So heres my character and titan, who will be leading the chaos detachment.

Name: daemon-princeps Gar-Viktor'kuleyth

Name of titan: Vita Rapio

Class of titan: Banelord

Weapons:
Arms: Volcano Cannon, Doomfist with built in twin linked vulcan mega bolter
Crapace: Two hellstrike havoc missile launchers
Mouth: Mounted plasma blastgun
Tail: Built in battle cannon

Background: Formerly known as Viktor Josiek; a member of the Flaming Skull traitor titan legion who fought during the Horus Heresy, though not on Terra itself. Josiek and a detachment of his legio engaged forces of Legio Destructor under orders of the Warmaster to hold them off. Personally responsible for the destruction of over thirty different titans of Destructor in the last ten thousand years, to which Vita Rapio's name has been recorded in their halls so that all of the princeps may vow her destruction.

Along with the deaths of over thirty Imperial titans, Viktor Josiek and Vita Rapio have led detachments of the Flaming Skulls to lay waste to nearly a dozen worlds, for which Viktor has been gifted with daemonhood and eternal life so that he might fight for chaos eternally. 


Now dark angel and myself excluded, there are seven members who have expressed interest in playing. Of those seven, it'd be great if three of you would fight on the chaos detachments side. The more members we get, the more players on each side.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I can change to chaos if needed.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok i will change to chaos but for some reason the stupid edit post button is not showing up at the moment so i will endeavor to change it later.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

My new titan.

Name: Daemon-princeps Frtes'kwoa.

Titans name: Cruer Peto.

Titan class: Ravager.

Weapons.
Arms. Close combat arm and laser blaste.
Carapace. Vulcan mega bolter.

Background: His original name was Fred Thates and he commanded his reaver titian during the great crusade. During the Horus Heresy, he followed Viktor Josiek and over the last ten thousand years has been responsible for the destruction of no less than sixteen titans from five different legio's.
For his loyalty to chaos and skill, Thetes was gifted with daemonhood seven hundred years after Gar-Viktor'kuleyth's ascension.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah Vilhelm, after a certain number of days (ten I believe) members lose the ability to edit their own posts. This is more or less to prevent something like an unhappy member who has posted some great works from deleting said posts.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ah i see, well here is my new character;


Name: Daemon-Princeps Hades Erebusa

Titan Class: Warlord (cant remember the name of the chaos equivalent at the moment)

Titan Name: Messor of Styx

Weapons: 

Arms: One Volcano Cannon, and a power mace
Carapace:One hellstrike missile launcher, plasma cannon, and two double turbo lasers

Backround: Princeps Hades has been in command of his titan since before the Horus Heresy. When his commander, Viktor Josiek now known as daemon prince Gar-Viktor'kuleyth, turned to support Horus, Hades was one of the first to turn with him. Unlike many of the hotheads that are now in the legion Hades fights with a cold calculating merciless mind which has won him many battle honors. The Messor is painted in a deep black, its trimming looks like bones, frescoes of flames shoot up its legs and arms and its face is that of a skull. Even though the Messor can hold its own ground in a very tough firefight Hades loves the thrill of close combat with such immense beings and has the highest kill ratio in close combat for the legion. He was gifted with daemonhood around 200 years after Josiek and will follow him to the ends of the universe. He has a dark personality, even for one of chaos, and it is often said that the Messor does not need to look for the battle for the battle comes to it.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name- Vatoc Artor

Titan Class- Reaver Battle Titan

Titan Name- Sebastion Rex

Weapons- I have a nice Missile Launcher on the top. And a Vulkan Mega-blaster, and a turbo laser. and a big red button that makes the Titan go boom (self-destruct)

Background- The Sebastian Rex was created specifically for Vatoc. He used to lead a Baneblade battle group and through his successes was decided to be a good candidate for controlling a Titan. He then worked and learned Gideon Aster under in the Crour Falx for several years before he took command of the Reaver Titan called Sebastian Rex. His entire team commanding the titan comes from his Baneblade battle group and the Sebastian Rex, like it's crew, have never before entered a real combat situation while in control of the titan. The titan is named after Sebastian Valatov, the original commander of Vatoc's Baneblade group and his original mentor.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Zond, titan pilots actually have to work their way up to piloting the greater titans (they'd definitely not allow someone to pilot a larger and revered war machine with no experience) and I'm not entirely certain that a baneblade tank crew who are part of the guard would be able to get ahold of a titan. The adeptus titanicus is a different group from the guard after all.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

They have worked there way up, it was meant to be clear but they were all trained for several decades to actually command the Titan and then it was only because he received training from a well distinguished Titan Princep (Dark Angel) that he was allowed to command the titan. It was not meant to seem like this was a fast decision for them to command a Titan, it was meant to be the culmination of over a decade of training.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats great, but I have my doubts the guard would give up a baneblade crew to a titan legion. Besides, titan princeps train their whole _lives _to pilot their machines, a tank crew would likely not be able to learn everything they need in the time of a decade or so.

The chaos side could do with two more members, seeing as its now ten members playing.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

fine 

Daemon Princeps: Verian Merrano Blood Hunter
Titan Name: Feerer Align, (Scourge Of The Weak)
Titan Class: Reaver Battle Titan
Armaments:Turbo Laser, Plasma Blast Gun, Vulcan Mega Bolter 
History: Known as Scourge of the Weak, Feerer Align is a Reaver titan corrupted beyond reackoning with the powers of the blood god, which ripped apart the emporers justice in the machines spirit and then offered the captain, Verian Merrano a lifetime of bloodshed and destruction at his hands, the faithless captain almost at once turned his titan to khorne at has wreaked havoc in the blood god's name ever since. although he does not just run into battle slaughtering everybody in his path, he coldly calculates a path of destruction that will annihilate as many foes as possible, then charge through and destroy his enemy's in a flash of deadly bolts carving from his guns. this titan has been in the service of the blood god since the Horus Heresy, and he has learnt what fear can do, so he has customised his titan with giant loudspeakers to shout praise to the blood god, and other unholy things that fighten the enemy so that they will turn tail and run!


----------

